# Software to Import Pics from Digital Camera



## kev7706 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm new to the digital imaging scene and I plan to but a simple digital camera in the future. When looking at reviews for certain cameras, I noticed many comment on the bundled software provided by camera manufactuers. I am looking seriously into a Sony camera, but the software reviews are far less than favorable. My question then becomes: Do I have to use the bundled software to import/extract the images from the camera? Once on my hard drive, I know I can transfer the images to another program (i.e. Photoshop, Paint Shop, The Gimp) for editing purposes. It seems like I could just copy the images using Explorer, but I am obviously not sure about this. Also, if it is possible not to use the provided software to import the photos, is there another piece of software that works well? 

Thanks in advance,
Kevin


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

There is no need to use the camera software to transfer the images to your computer

assuming you are using XP just transfer with explorer then edit/view with the program of your choice...

buck


----------



## craigwp (Jun 11, 2005)

kev7706 said:


> I'm new to the digital imaging scene and I plan to but a simple digital camera in the future. When looking at reviews for certain cameras, I noticed many comment on the bundled software provided by camera manufactuers. I am looking seriously into a Sony camera, but the software reviews are far less than favorable. My question then becomes: Do I have to use the bundled software to import/extract the images from the camera? Once on my hard drive, I know I can transfer the images to another program (i.e. Photoshop, Paint Shop, The Gimp) for editing purposes. It seems like I could just copy the images using Explorer, but I am obviously not sure about this. Also, if it is possible not to use the provided software to import the photos, is there another piece of software that works well?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kevin


Download the free version of Picasa2 and it will do exactly what you want and more. When you add any new graphics there is an option picasa2 has to automatically store the info for you.
http://picasa.google.com/index.html


----------



## kev7706 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. My question was answered exactly.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

IMO.. and some reviews Ive read ..

Picasa leans more toward browsing you system for pictures and helping you organize them.

Irfanview and XnView are strictly Image Viewers and basic Editors.

Personally, I know where I put my pictures and dont need any help organizing them,
So I use Irfanview as my Basic Image viewer and editor.

Ive been playing with XnView and its beginning to look pretty good to me.

It all depends on what you want.

Its really hard to imagine nowadays  so many good and free choices.


----------



## craigwp (Jun 11, 2005)

I've used Irfanview for at least 5 years and still use on it. However the more I use Picasa the more things I find that it can do. And there are a whole lot of free choices as you say. ain't it grand


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Same here ... sort of ...
I'm seeing things in XnView that Irfanview can't do.
I wonder if Irfan isn't getting burned out.

I'll probably stay with Irfanvew because of its small size, speed and relative simplicity.
If I need "More Power", as Tim the Tool Man would say, - I'll just plugin my Power Tool - Photoshop Elements.

Either way - These Freebees beat anything provided by Bill Gates... (pardon my language)


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

You don't need to buy a digital camera to sample the free software in this discussion, you can download photo's from the internet and play with them. Just an obvious item that is easy to overlook. Half the fun of digitals is manipulating the photo's.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I totally disagree ... Manipulating the photos and picking on you neighbors is more than half the fun.


----------



## raveneap (Aug 2, 2005)

I've used a Sony DSC-F 717 digital camera for several years and use the imagetransfer software that came with it - It will transfer the pics directly to the folder which I designated at set up. Then they can be moved around to whichever program you want. I've used ifanview for a number of years and it's great in it's limited abilities. For more extensive work I use Photoshop Elements 2 and recommend it highly. (Now PS 3 is out.) It has most of the capabilities of its' parent, Phoroshop, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

The software that came with my wife's HP digital camera isn't all that great. But the camera itself has a setting to control how it appears to the pc when you hook it up. Set to appear as a camera, I have to use the software to download the pictures. If I set the camera to appear as a disk drive, I can use Explorer to drag and drop them just like any other file.


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Here's something else to consider with regards to downloading images, Kevin. The camera you choose will either have a cable to connect, or a cradle the camera sits it. The cradle is connected to the PC, of course. If he camera has a cable, it's easy to carry the cable with you and have the ability to download to another PC before you get home. If the camera requires a cradle, however, it's bulkier to carry and might get broken. It's a personal choice, but I like carrying the cable, and being flexible.

*JP*


----------

